# sharkin get together



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

so wens the next pff shark event gona be held? i loved it last time dispite the cops showing up n wut not..


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i talk to konz a little about one. we are trying to fine a good safe place to have one. where we can bbq. and fish without any problems. we got a few places pick out. but right now everybody is real busy with 4 th july parties and blues coming up next week and then the ft mcree cleanup on the 18th. looks like late july early aug.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

what about one you can only get to by boat??


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep we have been talking about it for a little while now. The location is the main deal. I don't want us to get run off again like last time. Amberj is also talking about doing the BBQ for us which would be freaking awesome! I might have to try and talk him into making some of those hushpuppies too....lol

It will probably be in August.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *konz (7/2/2009)*Yep we have been talking about it for a little while now. The location is the main deal. I don't want us to get run off again like last time. Amberj is also talking about doing the BBQ for us which would be freaking awesome! I might have to try and talk him into making some of those hushpuppies too....lol
> 
> It will probably be in August.




What did they run you guys off for?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a long story but to sum it up some ignorant people accused others of making racial comments and the police asked us to leave before the bottom fell out.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *konz (7/2/2009)*It's a long story but to sum it up some ignorant people accused others of making racial comments and the police asked us to leave before the bottom fell out.


Had somethin similar happen at Perdido Pass at the seawall....No law was called but some folks got scared and left after one guy went to his truck to look for an "equalizer"...Turns out the guy didnt have an equalizer...just a tire tool and a 6 pk...LOL


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

The newly built gazebos on Gulf Shores National Seashore are open now, the ones between pensacola beach and navarre beach. That would be a good place. Have not seen hardly anyone there at night, a few tourists every now and then but no regulars.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

hey konz im game and that area between navarre and pcola beach sounds good as long as we can actually paddle out and come back in the yak lol


----------

